# Antique Show, Tractors & Trucks



## dakotawing (Jun 12, 2011)

White River Valley Antique, Show is going to be on the, 8th, 9th 10, & 11th of Sept. at Elnora, IN. at the Davies County fair grounds (on hwy. 57) if anyone would be interested.

Will be a lot of Demonstrations and ant. tractors, trucks and large flea market.

Some very good home made ice cream in there 10 gal maker, run with a hit & miss engine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome dakotawing.
Sound like great timebut tad to far for travel from here.


----------

